# Reflectable Duty Jacket



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This is going to sound like a stupid question but I am going to ask it anyway.

Question: How many of you have or ever have worn your Reflectable jacket that you use at work off duty? (be it reversible or not) 

For an example lets say its a really nice evening (you are off duty)and you wan't to go for a walk (with the dog/s, or the wife etc.) but you live in an area that is not always the best lit in the evening/night; would you, or have you worn your reflectable jacket so you are more visible to passing motorists. This is really the only reason why I could think one would wear it off duty. 

I suspect I will get alot of NOs to this question, but I am curious to see as to if anyone would/does.


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

No


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

No here either. I put wig-wags and LEDS on the baby's stroller, so that helps in the low lit areas.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

on really warm nights I will use my reflective raincoat with nothing on underneath.

you should see the old ladies run.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------

